# Tapered gibs for mini lathe



## Josh (Jul 15, 2014)

I purchased a mini lathe about 3 years ago and I have been fighting with it since, especially the way gibs or retaining plates, so I saw video on youtube on tapered gibs, and decided to design my own, using some bronze and steel in my stash. Enclosed are pictures and prints to make these gibs. If there is anyone here that have one of these lathes then you know what I'm talking about,works greate.


----------



## owl (Jul 15, 2014)

I put in tapered gibs on mine too.  They make the whole thing seem more solid and smooth working, and easily adjustable.  Definitely a good modification.  The only problem that I have had is that I installed set screws to hold the adjustment, and once forgot to loosen them to adjust.


----------



## DavidL (Jul 16, 2014)

owl said:


> I put in tapered gibs on mine too.  They make the whole thing seem more solid and smooth working, and easily adjustable.  Definitely a good modification.  The only problem that I have had is that I installed set screws to hold the adjustment, and once forgot to loosen them to adjust.



I also made up a set of tapered gibs.  In my case I used aluminium.  Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2014)

owl said:


> I put in tapered gibs on mine too.  They make the whole thing seem more solid and smooth working, and easily adjustable.  Definitely a good modification.  The only problem that I have had is that I installed set screws to hold the adjustment, and once forgot to loosen them to adjust.


I found that I didn't need any, they seem to stay where they are, if anything you could add blue locktite to the adjustment screws?


----------

